

100M Messages a Day Milestone for IronMQ - kenfromm
http://blog.iron.io/2012/12/ironmq-handles-100-million-messages-day.html

======
nzadrozny
Really nice work, Iron.io team. I particularly like that you put those numbers
in perspective to other popular services at scale.

There's something comforting about knowing that any one site's individual
requirements are a small fraction of the total capacity of a system. I may be
preaching to the choir here, but that's one of the things that I like most
about using (and building) cloud services.

Something that fizx and I have observed while building websolr.com (our hosted
Solr search service) is that as you scale the larger aggregate, the challenges
of the average use case become increasingly trivial. For example, we're
serving hundreds of millions of requests per day, and indexing billions of
documents. That's a few orders of magnitude larger than any one of our
customers, but they get all the benefits of a system that's designed to
operate at that scale.

Put another way: how often do you really take the time to benchmark your
message queue (or search engine, or whatever) to make sure it can scale to 10x
or 100x growth over what you currently need? Or take the time to actually
scale it to that capacity? Does that even make business sense? And yet, in a
properly built cloud service, a 10x or 100x growth for any average customer is
going to be a much smaller marginal increase against the aggregate.

------
bglynn
Well done guys. Distributed and parallel processing with hardly any effort on
the side of the developer, amazing.

------
standers
Best cloud MQ...now a real substitute to redis with the features of real MQ's

------
madarco
Yeah, but doesn't support message groups (exclusive consumer):
<http://activemq.apache.org/message-groups.html>

------
dampier
These guys are doing Good Things.

------
kholmes79
Congrats!

------
benwen
Cool!

